# Just received from Big Leaf



## MaryPientka (Sep 4, 2015)

I just received this lovely 4 growth Paph armeniacum from Big Leaf, purchased on eBay. I couldn't be happier! Thanks, Peter! (My apologies for the camera phone photo)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 4, 2015)

Great!
I saw his armeniacum and micranthum with a few stolons shooting up all over the pot.


----------



## orchideya (Sep 4, 2015)

Lovely purchase. Do you grow them on windowsill?


----------



## MaryPientka (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, I have large, East-facing windows which my Parvis seem to love


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2015)

In low bud?


----------



## MaryPientka (Sep 4, 2015)

NYEric said:


> In low bud?



It looks like low bud, but I can't feel the swelling, yet


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 4, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2015)

good purchase. can't wait to see a flower soon.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 4, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## abax (Sep 4, 2015)

Pretty soon we're going to have beg Mr. Lin for Phals. He's
got the Paph. bug baaaad. I hope we get to see the flower.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Sep 5, 2015)

abax said:


> Pretty soon we're going to have beg Mr. Lin for Phals. He's
> got the Paph. bug baaaad. I hope we get to see the flower.




Exactly my impression abax! His slipper plants look very healthy.


----------



## MaryPientka (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks! I agree! I wanted to post the photo because I was so impressed with the vigor of the plant.


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you Mary

These Parvi species seem to do well overall. I just found out I have one in bud. I showed it to Rick Lockwood when he was visiting my greenhouse on Friday. So it wouldn't surprise me if yours bloom soon. I kept these by my swamp cooler in the greenhouse where they get good air circulation and cooler temperature.


----------



## MaryPientka (Sep 7, 2015)

bigleaf said:


> Thank you Mary
> 
> These Parvi species seem to do well overall. I just found out I have one in bud. I showed it to Rick Lockwood when he was visiting my greenhouse on Friday. So it wouldn't surprise me if yours bloom soon. I kept these by my swamp cooler in the greenhouse where they get good air circulation and cooler temperature.



I'm very happy. Thank you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes, everything I bought from Big Leaf has been top notch quality. 
What's the secret?


----------

